# أرجوكم للأهمية القصوى / كيف نقوم بعمل جداول رماية دقيقة للمقذوفات ( الهواوين ) والصواريخ ؟



## tmooh (7 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
بداية بارك الله فيكم أيها الأخوة 
وجزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء

أرجوا لو تكرمتم بمساعدتنا في طريقة أو آلية عمل جداول لمدى الرماية
لكل من الصواريخ والهواوين وما البرامج المستخدمة في ذلك مع شرحها
وما الأمور التي نحتاجها لكي نخرج بجدول رماية دقيق جدا ؟
أيضا هل الصواريخ ينطبق عليها قوانين المقذوفات مثل الهاون
بمعنى هل الصواريخ تعطينا أبعد مدى حينما نقوم بإطلاقها على زاوية 45 درجة كالهاون
وهل ينطبق هذا على كل الصواريخ بزعانف ومن غير زعانف
نرجوا إفادتنا في هذه المواضيع أكثر وبالتفصيل للضرورة القصوى

في إنتظار ردودكم 
وبارك الله فيكم
​


----------



## محمد 977 (1 مارس 2013)

الموضوع هام و مميز و اضم صوتي لصوت الاخ في الطلب


----------



## AHMED.FA (12 مارس 2013)

سؤال حضرتك غير محدد وغير منطقي 
أولا إيه دخل الصواريخ في المقذوفات لكل منهم نظرياته وطرق توجيهه
وثانيا الصواريخ إذا كانت بدون ( زعانف ) أصبحت مقذوف أو طلقة


----------



## AHMED.FA (12 مارس 2013)

برجاء التفسير أكثر وبإذن الله سوف أستطيع مساعدتك


----------



## محمد 977 (14 مارس 2013)

اخوتنا الكرام الاخ لم يطلب امور معقدة و غريبة جدا ..
ببساطة هو يطلب اي شيء مفيد لاي مقذوفات سواء هاون 
او صواريخ و اكيد كل منها له وضعه فلا معنى للكلام عن وضح كلامك و ما شابه 
هو لا يطلب طائرة تغوص في الماء ثم نستغرب


----------



## tmooh (29 مارس 2013)

AHMED.FA قال:


> سؤال حضرتك غير محدد وغير منطقي
> أولا إيه دخل الصواريخ في المقذوفات لكل منهم نظرياته وطرق توجيهه
> وثانيا الصواريخ إذا كانت بدون ( زعانف ) أصبحت مقذوف أو طلقة


بداية بارك الله فيك على عرضك مسعدتنا
وأعذرني على عدم التواصل لإنقطاعي وذلك نظرا لكثرة إنشغالي
وسأحاول بإذن الله أن أوضحك لك ما أريده بقدر المستطاع 
أخي لنفترض أنني حصلت على كمية كبيرة من الصواريخ من نوع غراد 
عيار 122 بأربع زعانف
عيار 107 بدون أي زعانف 
وأيضا حصلت على عدة مدافع هاون مع كمية مناسبة من القذائف
ونوعها كالتالي 
عيار 60
عيار 81
عيار 120
ولا أملك أي جداول رماية لكل منهما سواء الصواريخ بنوعيها أو مدافع الهاون المختلفة
حيث أن جداول الرماية توضح لنا زاوية الإطلاق المناسبة للحصول على المسافة أو المدى المطلوب
فكيف نستطيع تصميم وعمل جداول رماية دقيقة لكل من الصواريخ والهواوين 
من خلال إطلاق أقل عدد ممكن من الصواريخ وقذائف الهاون ؟
حيث يوجد برامج حاسوب دقيقة تستخدم في ذلك لكني لم أستطع الوصول إليها
أيضا سمعت بأنه يمكن عمل جداول رماية للهاون بواسطة برنامج اكسل 
من خلال ادخال الزاوية والمدى وللأسف لم أتمكن من الحصول عليها 
أرجوا أخي أن تكون الصورة قد اتضحت 
أيضا إن كان هناك أمور لابد منها كتوحيد أوزان القذائف 
للخروج بجدول رماية دقيق فأرجوا أن توضحها لنا 
وبارك الله فيك أخي 
وفي إنتظار ردك على أحر





​


----------



## MastaMinds (5 مايو 2013)

الصراحة أنا لا أعرف ما هي جداول الرماية حتى , لكن ما أعرفه هو:
لتحديد المسار الذي سيسلكه الصاروخ أو المقذوفة يجب أولا تحديد الخواص الإيروديناميكية للشكل الذي تم اختياره و من ثم التأكد من استقراريته
بعد ذلك يتم وضع معادلات الحركة و إدخال أي عوامل خارجية كسرعة الرياح و غيرها...
و هناك برامج محاكاة يمكن أن تحل معادلات الحركة و تعرض المسار الذي سيتبعه الصاروخ أو المقذوفة, كل ما عليك هو إيجاد الخصائص الإيروديناميكية (معامل الكبح و قوة الرفع) و الوزن و إدخال زاوية الإطلاق و قوة الدفع التي يوفرها الوقود الصلب
هناك برامج مجانية لكنها للصواريخ الصغيرة و في حالة أردت أن تحصل على نتائج لشيء أكبر يمكن استخدام برامج مثل Simulink /acslX
ليس بالعمل السهل لكنه يعطي نتائج أكثر دقة


----------



## نشبة (14 أغسطس 2013)

هناك فرق كبير بين المقذوفات وبين الصواريخ
المقذوفات أبسط بكثير حيث يمكن حسابها بقوانين الحركة من خلال معرفة السرعة الإبتدائية للمقذوف و الزاوية مع إدراج مقاومة الرياح (مع العلم أن مقاومة الرياح يؤثر فيه شكل وحجم الجسم و سرعة الرياح واتجاهها)
أما الصورايخ فمعقدة أكثر بسبب أن قوة الدفع مستمرة أثناء كون الصاروخ في الهواء وهذا يزيد عدد المتطلبات لحسابها (يعني للصواريخ انسى تلقا أكسل أو جدول يلخص لك)

نصيحتي
للصواريخ اصنع جدولك بنفسك من خلال تقييد نتائج ما تم إطلاقه
للمقذوفات قد تجد أكسل يحسب لكن بنتائج غير دقيقة نظرا لصعوبة تحديد مقاومة الرياح


----------



## midohamaki (20 أغسطس 2013)

طبق معادلات المقذوفات وضع فى الاعتبار المعاملات الاخرى كالمذكورة فى فى الاضافة السابقة 
اما الصوريخ اطلق صاروخان بزاوية معرفة وحدد بعد سقوط الصاروخ وسرعة واتجاه الرياح ومنها تحدد معادلات اطلاق الباقى 
التجربة خير دليل


----------



## طائطة (31 أغسطس 2013)

*
أتمنــــى لكـ من القلب .. إبداعـــاً يصل بكـ إلى النجـــوم ..*


----------

